# Official Game Thread: New York @ Chicago 2:30pm CSN / MSG / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *SHOWDOWN AT UNITED CENTER* 








*VS*









*New York Knicks (17-18) (6-11 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (15-18) (11-9 at home)









United Center, Saturday January 15th, 2005
New York @ Chicago 2:30pm CSN-CHI / MSG / NBALP*






































*VS* 













































*kinda early but couldn't resist*</center>


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Our game.

Bulls 98

NY 88

Eddy with 22


----------



## atlbull (Feb 27, 2004)

6 in a row.....

bulls 95
knicks 85


----------



## HuejMinitZ (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re:*

I really want both ends of this home and home - In full view of a street-clothed Jamal on the NY bench.


----------



## atlbull (Feb 27, 2004)

6 in a row.....

bulls 95
knicks 85


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Step Right Up!

Back to back wins.

Ho Ho Ho, Six in a Row.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

We should definetely win this, if we just keep on doing what we've been doing for a while now we won't have any problems.

Bulls 98
Knicks 87


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Philly game was key. No let down. The team is focused. Scott has them hitting on all cylinders. We win this one and maybe the one at Madison square.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Wow - NBA players aren't really all that good looking, huh...

so - who is officially going to this game? What's the updated list? I have a little bit of cash and it appears my grandpa isn't about to die like we once thought (last week) so I might have to stop by the UC!


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I was looking forward to this game all year and Jamal not playing in it kills a lot of the excitement, but it will still be fun. I hate the knicks more than any other team and I really want to beat them badly. Let's hand it to Isiah again just like old times.

The thought of incessantly booing Knicks players is making me all tingly. :angel: 

Bulls - 103
Knicks - 86


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BenDengGo</b>!
> 
> United Center, Saturday January 15th, 2005
> *Philadelphia* @ Chicago 2:30pm CSN-CHI / MSG / NBALP
> </center>


d'oh 

i forgot to write new york someone please fix it.
---------------

anyway
bulls 98
knicks 89

curry 25/6
gordon 21
hinrich 13/5/out azzisting marbury with 16dimes
chandler 10/15
deng 15/6/4

marbury 27/6/12
mohammed 10/9
k.thomas 10/11
houston 18


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

after attending the Philly game live... I must say I'm so much more impressed than I ever have been with this current team...

Bulls-98

NY-86


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BenDengGo</b>!


Couldn't they find a better picture? :laugh: 

I foresee another big game from Curry


----------



## HuejMinitZ (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re:*

Jamal is obviously garbage. Exhibit A: "Lenny Wilkens is obviously the best coach I've played for" Lenny Wilkens is a marginal coach at best. That stint with the Hawks was A LONG time ago.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Re:*



> Originally posted by <b>HuejMinitZ</b>!
> Jamal is obviously garbage. Exhibit A: "Lenny Wilkens is obviously the best coach I've played for" Lenny Wilkens is a marginal coach at best. That stint with the Hawks was A LONG time ago.


Lenny Wilkens is like the winningest current coach in the NBA lol


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re:*



> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> Lenny Wilkens is like the winningest current coach in the NBA lol


He's also the losingest.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

We're getting OT with another rehash of the Lenny Wilkens thing, but here is some food for thought for his critics:

http://www.nba.com/coachfile/lenny_wilkens/



> Now in his 32nd season as an NBA head coach, Wilkens owns a career coaching record of 1,315-1,133 (.537). In addition to being the League’s all-time winningest coach, he has also coached in more games (2,448 regular season games as head coach) than any coach in history. His career Playoff mark of 80-98 (.449) - which includes the 1979 NBA Championship with the Seattle SuperSonics - stamps him as the sixth-winningest Playoff coach in League annals.





> The Brooklyn native’s career has been studded with honors. Wilkens has been enshrined in the Naismith Memorial Basketball Hall of Fame as both a player (1988) and coach (1998), sharing that unique double honor with John Wooden and Bill Sharman.
> 
> During the NBA’s Golden Anniversary celebration in 1996, Wilkens was not only named one of the 10 Greatest Coaches in NBA History, but one of the League’s 50 Greatest Players as well. He earned a pair of Olympic gold medals as an assistant coach with the original 1992 “Dream Team” in Barcelona and as head coach of the American squad at the 1996 Games in Atlanta.





> Wilkens has led his teams to nine 50+ win seasons, two divisional championships and two appearances in the NBA Finals. After piloting the Sonics to the Western Conference crown in 1978, he led Seattle to the NBA Championship in 1979.
> 
> In 1994, Wilkens was named NBA Coach of the Year after leading the Hawks to a 57-25 mark, the best record in the Eastern Conference. Wilkens has also served as a head coach in four NBA All-Star Games.





> In the four major professional team sports, Wilkens’ tenure of 32 years as a head coach/manager is surpassed only by baseball’s Connie Mack (53 years) and John McGraw (33) and football’s George Halas (40), Curly Lambeau (33) and Don Shula (33).





> One of the greatest point guards in NBA history, Wilkens averaged 16.5 points and 6.7 assists over a 15-year playing career with the St. Louis Hawks (1960-61 through 1967-68), Sonics (1968-69 through 1971-72), Cavaliers (1972-73 through 1973-74) and Blazers (1974-75). A nine-time NBA All-Star and MVP of the 1971 Game at San Diego, he is ninth on the all-time NBA list with 7,211 career assists. His jersey no. 19 was retired by the Sonics in 1979.





> Wilkens has served as vice-president of the National Basketball Players Association (1961-69) and as president of the NBA Coaches Association.



Yeah...what a scrub. Total poser. Marginal.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> We're getting OT with another rehash of the Lenny Wilkens thing, but here is some food for thought for his critics:
> 
> http://www.nba.com/coachfile/lenny_wilkens/
> ...


----------



## HuejMinitZ (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re:*

If you stick around long enough without ruffling anybody's feathers too bad you're bound to accumulate numbers like those you've pointed out. Lenny Wilkens.

RE-HASH.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Re:*



> Originally posted by <b>HuejMinitZ</b>!
> If you stick around long enough without ruffling anybody's feathers too bad you're bound to accumulate numbers like those you've pointed out. Lenny Wilkens.
> 
> RE-HASH.


You have GOT to be kidding.

If its so unimpressive and easy to accomplish, who else has done it?

Lenny is NOT a "marginal coach." The entire NBA agrees he is one of the best ever. Find a legit pro coach, player, GM or owner on record stating otherwise, and we'll talk.

Man, leave it alone while some of your credibility remains intact! :laugh:


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Bulls - 143
Knicks - 72

F. Williams 45 pts off the bench
Curry 15 pts, 28 rebs, 6 blks
Duhon 32 pts
Nocioni 17 assists, 4 pts on 2/2 fgs in 20 mins


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Chi 103
NY 85

I say if Crawdaddy plays Skiles should let him and Gordon go heads up for a while. I think Hinrich will have Jamal and that will be very interesting. We absolutly must outscore this team in the paint, as long as we do that I think we win both games.

Eddy goes off on his buddy for 30.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hustle</b>!
> Chi 103
> NY 85
> 
> ...


Skiles will do what's necessary to do games. He doesn't give a damn about Me-Craw like some of the posters here.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

(sighs at another thread going off track)....

Should be an interesting home and home. If anyone has the numbers on how these things usually work out I'd like to see them. I'm going to guess that the teams split a majority of the time. It sure seems like it will be difficult for either team to sweep ,Especially for the Bulls. If the Bulls win the first game, there will be enormous heat on the Knicks by the media (they will have slipped further below .500) and fans to produce a win in the Garden. By that time, I think they will have close to their entire roster ready and will pull out all of the stops to avoid getting swept and probably avoid getting their coach canned. 

I'm real curious to see how Ben responds to playing the Knicks, especially in the Garden. Either way, I'm ready to get these two games over with so we can move on from the pro-JC crowd and the JC-hata's wanting at each other's throats.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> (sighs at another thread going off track)....
> 
> Should be an interesting home and home. If anyone has the numbers on how these things usually work out I'd like to see them. I'm going to guess that the teams split a majority of the time. It sure seems like it will be difficult for either team to sweep ,Especially for the Bulls. If the Bulls win the first game, there will be enormous heat on the Knicks by the media (they will have slipped further below .500) and fans to produce a win in the Garden. By that time, I think they will have close to their entire roster ready and will pull out all of the stops to avoid getting swept and probably avoid getting their coach canned.
> ...


sigh. we can only hope. i post stuff from the new york media because i want the board to read all sides of the story. i personally don't hate the guy so much as really loathe the type of game he plays. coming back when he is not 100% (per lenny wilkens) with _steel plates in his shoe_ just so he can live out his revenge fantasy (notice the reference to the fragile pysche in the ny times article i posted) isn't exactly helping his team in the long run, imo, even if this is an important game for both clubs. oh well. i can understand the motivation, even if i have the opinion that he could ultimately do more harm to himself and his health than good. 

but i don't think jamal will be the difference maker in these games, so i am not worried.

bulls win both - decisively at home and less so at the garden. in addition to ben considering MSG his "home away from home" as he referred to it on the radio the other day, kirk also loves to play there and plays well very there. sure they have the crowd in new york. 

but the bulls will have moi, *the miz*, at that game too, cheering from the cheap seats. i hope to bring them much good luck.

  

saturday:

bulls 109
knicks 92

monday:

bulls 95
knicks 91

we will continue the streak of holding opponents to under 100 in these games.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:

I agree!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

NY is 17-18. 6-11 on the road and are 4-6 last 10 games. We are 15-18 and 11-9 @ home. 7-3 last ten games and have won 5 in a row. 

NY has 6 players that average in double figures. Crawford is #2 in scoring so they do miss him. He is shooting right at 40%. The Knicks can score. They average almost 97 a game but give up over 98 a game so we should score against them with ease. They give up the point shot as well, which can be good news to us. They allow over 36% in three point shooting. 

Us? 91.1 pts a game scoring. Rising slowly as the season goes on. We give up just 91.8. Rapidly dropping with each game and that is no fluff that is a fact. We out rebound our opponents by over 1 a game whereas NY is out-rebounded by over 1 a game. 

The game at the UC in three hours should be a no brainer. WE come ready to play we win. Can you say 6 in a row.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Sweet deal, supposedly I get this game on my digital cable.. Definitely expecting the bulls to lay a beating! :yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

NY is one full game ahead of us.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Bulls 108
Knicks 75

58/15 from Eddy
50/17 from Tyson

73 from Jamal (even though he's likely not playing --- that's how he good he is)
2 from JYD

2nd Game

Bulls 98
Knicks 97

No stats-predicting there because it's too far away.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

New York has been struggling of late, Chicago should be able to take advantage of that and win this game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

crawford is going to play?


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

According to Bulls radio crew, Crawford, Thomas, Sweetney wont play.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> crawford is going to play?


*jamal will NOT be playing.*

msg knicks pregame.

quoting lenny wilkens:

"he doesn't feel 100% and that he can make the cuts he will need to make...he needs a special oversize sneaker to accomodate all the plates and tape... if he needs a game or TWO, we'll wait."


msg also reporting sweetney will play today.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

the atlantic division is so week....


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

audio link?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to crush the e knicks...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

allan houston shooting good


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

knicks knocking some shots..playing with confidence


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

eddy curry......nice dunk nice dish from duhon


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

12-9 bulls after a Curry dunk. 

Marbury hits to make it 12-11


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Curry is becaming unstopable inside.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Curry is becaming unstopable inside.


Yes, in the first quarters. He needs to learn how to do that in the 2nd through 4th quarters. Can you imagine if he could do the same in the last 4 minutes of a game?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

> Yes, in the first quarters. He needs to learn how to do that in the 2nd through 4th quarters. Can you imagine if he could do the same in the last 4 minutes of a game?


Guess he lacks some energy in the end.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

9 pts for Eddy early!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> 
> Guess he lacks some energy in the end.


Lack of energy the last three quarters most time? Actually to me it sems like the last three quarters he lacks intensity more than anything.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice transiton play for chandler


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

> Lack of energy the last three quarters most time?


In the final minutes


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

two quick fouls for gordon...he will miss time.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

WTF ???

hinrich with 6 ast. already ??!!

dayum


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

so far so good. Bulls up two after 1. 

Gordon has two fouls. That's not good. Will limit his influence on the game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are not playing agressive on the defensive end.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BenDengGo</b>!
> WTF ???
> 
> hinrich with 6 ast. already ??!!
> ...


and 4 rebounds. On his way to a triple double??


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BenDengGo</b>!
> WTF ???
> 
> hinrich with 6 ast. already ??!!
> ...


4points,5rebounds,6 assists,1 steal


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

this will ne a career night for kirk in boards and dimes.


heard it here first........


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

the knicks are shorthanded and a little bit more pressure will defenitely tired up them.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

game tied 24


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Knicks still are answering us.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

nice def my bulls

knicks with 2nd 24sec. violation


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Nocioni with a nice dunk bulls by four.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Man, nocioni can sure throw down some dunks.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice move by gordo bulls by 2


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

gordon in

hope he doesnt get another quick foul


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Knicks take the lead...stupid turnovers and lack of agressiveness on the d.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

marbs is killing us


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

sloppy game so far.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we need a wake up call from skiles to the players...common...the crowd seems to quite too.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich looking at a triple double?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls underestimated the Knicks and they are gonna pay if they dont snap out of it


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hinrich looking at a triple double?


Ya, i think he gets it today.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

man nba's play-by-play is so damn slow !!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

aahhhrrrrrgggggg turnover....two in the last two posetions


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

someone from the knicks definately sucked off some of the refs


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i'm going on a limb and say this will be an off night for ben


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Sloppy game.

bulls cant score

WTF Jannero Pargo has entered the game plus too ,many fouls called


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Hinrich looking at a triple double?


how ironic....while kirk is looking for his 2nd

lebron hasn't even one..


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Sloppy game.
> 
> bulls cant score
> ...


hey u man where've u been?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Deng ,Gordon and Tyson combined are 2-10 FG's:no:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dammm another turnover...


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

Refs bending us over agian.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

u ****ing gays son of *****es refs what are u doing??????????:upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

looks like we ran a marathon last night.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I love how our lineup was Harrington, Davis, Duhon, Griffin, and Pargo... Is that a record? To have no players drafted in the first round on the floor together?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

WTF foul after foul is being called !!!

watch out nocioni will be getting some big pt tonight


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

In 12 minutes we've only managed to take 15 shots

Free throws NY -16
Chicago- 5


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Pargo sucks :dead:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

****ing refs i'm gonna **** your asses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:upset: :| :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Will someone who's watching this game please let me know what the F Skiles and the Bulls are doing?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Will someone who's watching this game please let me know what the F Skiles and the Bulls are doing?



sleeping????


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Will someone who's watching this game please let me know what the F Skiles and the Bulls are doing?


Bulls are in huge foul trouble, and Skile's policy is that once a player gets two fouls in the first half, they're out the rest of the half because he doesn't want to risk them getting their third. Hinrich,Deng, Duhon, Curry, and Gordon all have two..... and Othella has three.

Thus we are seeing a Pargo led lineup. :sour:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls have many fouls

Hopefully they come out strong but it seems that the team beat Philly enjoyed the 3 day ride as the 8th seed and now is content.

:dead:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Will someone who's watching this game please let me know what the F Skiles and the Bulls are doing?


He's playing the whole active roster.

Minutes:
Deng 10
AD 10
Curry 16
Hinrich 16
Duhon 16
Chandler 15
Gordon 8
Nocioni 10
Harrington 7
Piatkowski 5
Griffin 5
Pargo 3

He had Piatkowski guarding Sweetney. That's not a good matchup.

Gordon is just 1-4, so he is obviously not on today. Or is he? Hard to tell.

Curry and Chandler are allowing Ariza to look like an all-star. Same old story.

Only Hinrich and Curry are having good offensive games.

37 points at half isn't too good.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Jannero in his limited play hasnt done squat for us. Has he even made any points?


> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Sloppy game.
> 
> bulls cant score
> ...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Bulls look flat. This is why I hate these afternoon games...it always has this effect on them. They need to put more points on the board!


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Our free throw defense is awful. 

Offensively, other than Curry and occasionally Hinrich, we got nothin'. Need Gordon to wake up (and become invisible to the ******* refs).

I think we'll be OK, but this ain't gonna be easy.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> Bulls are in huge foul trouble, and Skile's policy is that once a player gets two fouls in the first half, they're out the rest of the half because he doesn't want to risk them getting their third. Hinrich,Deng, Duhon, Curry, and Gordon all have two..... and Othella has three.
> ...


I guess you can't really argue with that.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

u ****ing refs kiss my big fat greek ***,what are u whishtling?hinrich 2 fouls so does duhon and ****ing awful marbury zero??????????????????????**** u all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

luol on fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol. curry sending the dog back to the pound.

wow. nice block. it was a block, FUTURE, right?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

CURRY WITH THE NASTY *** DUNK ON JYD!!!

That was a hell of a sight....


but Duhon blew the momentum by turning it over the next play.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Were getting fouled and im not seeing the calls.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

The block by Eddy is exactly the type of play that shows that his play really is different this year on the defensive end.

Don't know if it should have been a foul or not, but the point is that he went up and contested the shot hard.

Go Eddy!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

kirk with 10 dimes :jawdrop:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

We are getting way too many freakin turnovers.... geez


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Ariza for MVP.

:upset:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

duhon is done got his 4th


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls cant control the game :no:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

scoring low....


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

WE need someone to wake up and lift our offense a bit


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

maybe gordon could spar this offense now.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

u ****ing skiles put gorgon in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Trevor Ariza having a good game.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Hinrich hasn't scored at all while he has distributed the ball very very good.

Let's hope Gordon picks it up


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Pike ****in sucks....... he isn't making any shots. Put Gordon in.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice board by deng


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Please nput gordon in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Big shot by AD.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't get why Skiles waited till there was 2 min left in the third to put Gordon and Chandler in....

:sigh:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Knicks are slowing us down big time. we dont have any transition going on!!!


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

Skiles sitting Ben way to long will bite him in the a s s this game, Hope im wrong.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Why is Pike still on the Bulls active roster? His ONLY job is to make 3 pointers and long range jump shots and he cant do it. He suc*s. Get another guy.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>geoshnas</b>!
> Skiles sitting Ben way to long will bite him in the a s s this game, Hope im wrong.


Only down 5 and the 4th quarter is still to be played. And Gordon didnt show much during the first half.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Right now, Knicks are playing harder than we are.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

no rebound...no agreesiveness no scoring.....


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> Why is Pike still on the Bulls active roster? His ONLY job is to make 3 pointers and long range jump shots and he cant do it. He suc*s. Get another guy.


.453 from three point range this year says otherwise.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> Why is Pike still on the Bulls active roster? His ONLY job is to make 3 pointers and long range jump shots and he cant do it. He suc*s. Get another guy.


Coming into today's game

3-PT PCT.
1. F. Hoiberg MIN .517
2. T. Murphy GSW .500
3. J. Johnson PHO .466
4. C. Mobley SAC .464
5. L. Murray TOR .455
*6. E. Piatkowski CHI	.453*
*7. B. Gordon CHI .450*
8. J. Terry DAL	.447
9. S. Smith CHA	.444
10. M. Miller MEM .439

But Pike doesn't even deserve to be on a NBA squad.:yes:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> .453 from three point range this year says otherwise.


Well, from what I have seen, he suc*s.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ahrrrrrrrggggggg another strike at the buzer......


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

who's guarding ariza?:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Ariza dominating. Where is rlucas?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich is shootin like garbage and he has 5 TOs.... Gordon isn't doing much (Though he just hit a 3) Marbury and Ariza are killin us....

AND THE REFS ARE HORRIBLE!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

too much o rebounds to the knicks..


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

You guys didn't expect them to shoot well every game

(oh wait, Gordon is )


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Somtimes I wonder how Argentina ever beat the United States in International play. That was stellar defense on Ariza by Nocioni at the end of the quarter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

here comes Gordon!


----------



## HuejMinitZ (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re:*

If we lose a game to a team that gives regular minutes to Moochie Norris on our home floor I'm not watching for two weeks.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

gordon heating up

the comment i made in the 2nd quarter is going to haunt me


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon heating up!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Knicks FT: 14-19, 73%
Chicago FT: 7-8, 87%

NY has made almost double our attempts :upset:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

These refs are a freakin joke. When is the NBA going to get some freakin competent officials. Damn!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

We need some stops, or else we'll lose. We're trading baskets. Gordon is doing his thing, sometimes I wonder if Skiles holds him back until the 4th quarter, because that is when we need him most. The rest of the game we get by with our other scorers. But its all about defense at this point.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I can't watch the game since its on CSN, whats up with Eddie? Only 11 points and 3 fouls. I figured with the poor shooting they'd want to work it inside, especially with a team like New York


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm we need some stops!!!!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

We really don't deserve to win this game, but whenever good teams play bad and don't deserve to win, they can still pull it out. I hope the Bulls can pull this one out, take the W and put it behind them. Win or lose, Skiles needs to get on these guys and get them back to a high intensity level.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

NY FT: 18-23, 78%
CHI FT: 7-8, 87%


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> Somtimes I wonder how Argentina ever beat the United States in International play. That was stellar defense on Ariza by Nocioni at the end of the quarter.


This is sad. Oh, not only Argentina defeated the """""Dream Team"""", they choked against Spain and some other team as well.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

wee need eddy back...play inside open up for gordon. and we have to get to the line


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

wtf is nocioni doing ???


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng & Curry back in for Othella & Noc at the 6:00 mark PLEASE.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

76-75 knicks lead with 6:02 left in the game. Hinrich just hit a big time three.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

sweets is done with 6pf


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Why is Chandler in the game still?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BenDengGo</b>!
> wtf is nocioni doing ???


jerking around as usual


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

three for kirk


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i'm going on a limb and say this will be any thriller till the last bucket


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

u ****ing refs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!here we go again:upset: :upset:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

game tied..good shot by gordon


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I think its time to go with Hinrich-Gordon-Deng for the rest of the way.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

eddy gets substituted for O
and gets his 4th good job :upset:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

eddyyyyyyyyyyyy for two


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Right about now is when Benny The Microwave Gordon usually takes over.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BenDengGo</b>!
> eddy gets substituted for O
> and gets his 4th good job :upset:


Curry is still in there, he just had a put back on hinrich's miss.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

At least we'll keep out under 100 streak going...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Ben Gordon time.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

somehow we need to get to the line...the next minutes will be marbury trying to get to the line.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

eddy again!!!!


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Watch Chandler is going to screw up and fumble pass or something.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gordon to the line.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Gordon shooting two.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice stop...nice drawang foul by Gordon bulls by 2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We need some stops.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

more stellar d by nocioni


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

Put Deng for Chandler, he's a better defender (man on man)


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Why isn't Deng in the game?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

nice drawing foul by ben again!!!Bulls miss first , made second bulls by one


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

common Ben take us there!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Man if only Gordon was allowed to play starters minutes


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

o man, im so freakin nervous. 

Nocioni with the clutch offensive board. 

A little over 50 seconds left... tie game... Bulls ball....

o maaaan


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

It doesnt look like Ben is having his best game, he might want get the ball to Kirk or down to Eddy.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Nice boar by nocioni...ball striped way..bulls ball
Lets drwa another faou here guys!!!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

How many times do we have to mention thqat Noc should not be taking 3s!!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

win or lose, you chose

that game is one hell of a thriller


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

damm nocioni miss three point shot... time to defend!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God dammit! Hinrich should of went to Curry on the pick and roll instead of Noche....

Damn, I have a feeling a huge shot by either Marbury or Ariza is gonna come up.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

dont foul anyone!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

marbury will shoot it!!!!!!!!!stop him!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Why the hell is Nocioni taking a 3 pointer with less than a minute left?

There are like 4 better options to go with.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Gordon replaced by Griffin???


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> God dammit! Hinrich should of went to Curry on the pick and roll instead of Noche....
> 
> Damn, I have a feeling a huge shot by either Marbury or Ariza is gonna come up.


Thank God, I was wrong.... Marbury missed a wideopen 3.

Griffin MISSES BOTH!!

****!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

miss by griffin...dammm..


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

How the hell does griffin miss both?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Our ball - shooting foul on Ariza!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

BAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! GREAT PLAY!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

HOLY ****!!!!

THAT WAS THE GREATEST PLAY I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

good defense by nocioni. and i actually mean it this time.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

What a damn play all around.:yes:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Can't believe he missed Both!!!!!


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

OMG!! You guys gotta see the highlight reel!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

eddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

That play was amazing.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

great block by nocioni..time to defend....dont let them shot from outside.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Chapu with a block and ast to Eddy!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

great block noceman!!!!!!!!!!!i love u


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

uaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuu Nice d by chandler!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> Why is Chandler in the game still?


Those last couple defensive plays are sufficient answer.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tyson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4th blk!

6th in a row!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, amazing defense wins the game for us.

Heads up play by Nocioni, Chandler, Hinrich, and Curry for that winning shot!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>transplant</b>!
> 
> Those last couple defensive plays are sufficient answer.


:yes:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*tyson. chandler.*

:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

cant wait to see sportscenter!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls with a last minute win !!!!!!!


anyone taped the last minute ?
"the fumbles" one us the game eddy, tyson and dre

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :clap:


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

DO NOT TRADE ANYONE ON THIS TEAM, WITHIN 2 YEARS CHAMPIONSHIP!:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Woaah! What a play.
6 in a row!


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

I love you Tyson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

**** yeah!!! yessssssss!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Wow, amazing defense wins the game for us.


For some time already.

Props to our guys , took a hard one!


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Dang! That was fun. That exchange (Noce block-Tyson save-Kirk outlet-Noce assist-to Eddy lay-in was just a thing of beauty.

GO BULLS!!!!!!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Bulls win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 6 in a row!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!yeah baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

WOW I need to see these highlights of that last shot

12-3 in their last 15
16-9 since the 0-9
2 games under .500

of and.....





SIX IN A ROW!!!!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

:rbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :banana:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We held NY on 0.378 fg% (Marbery 9-24!)

what defense!


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies (Oct 10, 2004)

Wow. Just... wow. Most electric finish to a Bulls game I've seen since Jordan's shot over Utah.

I think the possession before where 4 Bulls players made great plays in the fastbreak was even better than the Tyson block. (But not my much!)


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Nocioni is pretty bad....uh? 

Chandler = most underrated Bull.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

That was

OUT-****ING-STANDING!!!!!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Anyone else notice that Hinrich was 3 rebounds shy of a triple double??

WOW


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Fire Skiles!

Fire Paxson!

Blow up the team!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> WOW I need to see these highlights of that last shot
> 
> 12-3 in their last 15
> ...


You'll see it once every half hour for the next 24 hours on Sportscenter! :bsmile:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i'm begging anyone of you to tape it or somethin'

i'm lost here with no clips.

anyone who loves tyson is commited to sign up my club !!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Tyson avrege 3 blks a game in Jan - Deeeeeeefeeeeeeeeense!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, I can't wait for Monday, it's like a playoff atmosphere.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> That was
> 
> OUT-****ING-STANDING!!!!!


:yes:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I was ready to kill Noc for jacking up that 3, but he made amends, big time.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Fire Skiles!
> 
> Fire Paxson!
> ...



:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Chandler is money in every single 4th quarter. Gordon is to the "O" what Tyson is to the "D". Obviously Gordon's effect on the game can be reflected easier on the stat sheet, but Tyson is freaking good. 

Go Bulls!!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>UMfan83</b>!
> Anyone else notice that Hinrich was 3 rebounds shy of a triple double??
> 
> WOW


Yes, and so was Marbury


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I'll have to catch the replays of the end, man sounds crazy! Another win, even in a poorly played game, that is the sign of good things. They need to get back on track Monday and hopefully win more comfortable, but this was a good win, because we didn't deserve it.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Man, I can't wait for Monday, it's like a playoff atmosphere.



it will be a playoff atmosphere,today was too,i'm predicting a close one too,we're playing like a playoff team now!!!!!!!!u guys beleive it or not we are a playofff team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(if Houston play because he injured again today i think)


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

thats all i got

(0:07)	[NYK] Ariza Jump Shot: Missed Block: Nocioni (2 BLK) 
(0:05)	[CHI] Chandler Rebound (Off:0 Def:9) 
(0:02)	[CHI 86-84] Curry Layup Shot: Made (17 PTS) Assist: Nocioni (2 AST) 
(0:02)	[NYK] Team Timeout: Regular 
(0:00)	[NYK] Mohammed Jump Shot: Missed Block: Chandler (4 BLK) 
(0:00)	[CHI] Chandler Rebound (Off:0 Def:10) 
(0:00)	End Period


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

All due respect to Nocioni. That was just a fantastic freaking play, and his drives to the basket kind of kept the team energized during the lackluster first three quarters.

Chandler needs to get his minutes up to 35, 36 a game. Whether that entails starting him or not is up to Skiles, but we are just a much, much better team with him on the floor than without.

A solid win for the Bulls. I thought they'd get out-"veteraned" in the game at MSG -- not get any calls, etc. -- but that happened today as well. Monday might not be pretty.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> Chandler is money in every single 4th quarter. Gordon is to the "O" what Tyson is to the "D". Obviously Gordon's effect on the game can be reflected easier on the stat sheet, but Tyson is freaking good.
> 
> Go Bulls!!


Gordon is my new hero. Clutch City (one missed FT notwithstanding).


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Fire Skiles!
> 
> Fire Paxson!
> ...


I love seeing this after every game.


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

watching ESPN news for bulls highlights hopefully...Quadry Ismail is on there right now as a football analyst...he's terrible...anyone remember the Missle?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BenDengGo</b>!
> thats all i got
> 
> (0:07)	[NYK] Ariza Jump Shot: Missed Block: Nocioni (2 BLK)
> ...


Someday you'll be able to watch the game on ESPN Classic.

The game was that good.

Actually, a lot of the game was ugly --- but it was an exciting game. Bulls up. Knicks up. Bulls up.

And that last two minutes..WHEW!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Someday you'll be able to watch the game on ESPN Classic.
> ...


if i ever move to the states....


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

OK, I've kinda regained my composure. Griffin almost owed me a new TV after he missed those 2 FTs (Thank God my aim was no better than his).

If you can consistently hold your opponent to >90 ppg you've got a shot every time out.

Folks, this is special. We're all in on the ground floor. I love these guys!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Unreal play. Just a tremendous effort from the entire Bulls team there.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Anyone - last shot , pleassssssssssssssssse.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Fire Skiles!
> 
> Fire Paxson!
> ...


You read my mind. All this prosperity will ruin the young players. :laugh:


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

Glad I was flipping back and forth between this game and Jets @ Steelers. This is a confidence builder just like the victory over the Lakers in early December.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, someone needs to post a video.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sir Patchwork</b>!
> Yeah, someone needs to post a video.



anyone who wants the video of the last seconds u should all guys go to realgm,to bulls boards,on the official game thread,a guy is sending the videoclip if u write your e-mail


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

wow...just saw highlights on ESPN...amazing play! nice D at the end of the game...why would Tyson save the ball under the opponents hoop? stilll great athletic play by Tyson...go Bulls!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

They just showed the last two plays of the game on ESPNEWS! 

TC's save off Nocioni's blocked shot and then TC's final block and reaction to seal the game    :gbanana: :banana: :wbanana: :vbanana: :cbanana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

It feels good to be a team once again. AG almost lost it for us. 

Did you guys know we were 1-14 when trailing after 3 quarters?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

i don't know what u guys are u gonna do know after this win but i'm gonna call my girlfriend to come to my place with a friend of hers to have a threesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!This is the only way to relax after a game like that


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :jump: 


The UC was rocking! 

What a great finish to that game. Perfect example of why we have played so well since that 0-9 start.

Defense, Hustle, and Teamwork

The Bulls bench is the BEST in the league. Gordon is one of the best offensive players of the bench, and Noc and Tyson are two of the best defensive players of the bench.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I watched the whole game, what excitement! I can't stop smiling after this one. Bulls never gave up and played with heart. I'm sure anything I could say has already been said in this thread, but that was one fun game to watch.. 1st and 4th quarters anyways heh..


----------



## jsuh84 (Oct 16, 2004)

with the knicks crawford- and thomas-less, i didn't expect this game to be so freakin' close.

overall, the game was ugly, but that fourth quarter was a freakin' nail-biter.

to see the united center rocking during and after the last seconds of the game was beautiful. (there's gotta be a picture of tyson just screaming, "THIS IS MY HOUSE!!" towards the crowd)

now that pargo is back, i'm waiting for him to make some significant contributions to this team..

now i'm just waiting for someone to post up the video to the last seconds of the game..


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BenDengGo</b>!
> i'm begging anyone of you to tape it or somethin'
> 
> i'm lost here with no clips.
> ...


Me too!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> i don't know what u guys are u gonna do know after this win but i'm gonna call my girlfriend to come to my place with a friend of hers to have a threesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!This is the only way to relax after a game like that


the ultimate <IMG SRC="http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/images/smilies/uhoh.gif" height ="200" width ="200>


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

I can't believe I missed this game!! Ugh.:heart: 
Very awesome that we won. I won't miss the next one. Hopefully we can make 7 in a row:basket: :djparty: :lucky:


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> i don't know what u guys are u gonna do know after this win but i'm gonna call my girlfriend to come to my place with a friend of hers to have a threesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!This is the only way to relax after a game like that


Is it custom for your girlfriend and her friend to also be your first cousins in Greece ?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Can we please trade PARGO for a more servicable SG/PG please!?

Everytime I see him on the floor it reminds me of last season.


----------



## SlimShaky (Jul 24, 2004)

:rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :wbanana: :vbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana: :sfight: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :dpepper: :cbanana: :wbanana: :bbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :rocket: 

:boohoo: 

:cheers: 

eat [edit] jamal


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

<IMG SRC="http://images.sportsline.com/u/ap/photos/CXA104011519_1024x768.jpg">




























This was the best Bulls game I've EVER attended. makes me want to fly to NY Monday.

One of many pics I took.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SlimShaky</b>!
> eat [edit] jamal


You don't need to repeat what you think other Bulls fans like to hear to fit in around here.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

El poste double (say it with me in an American accent).


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> i don't know what u guys are u gonna do know after this win but i'm gonna call my girlfriend to come to my place with a friend of hers to have a threesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!This is the only way to relax after a game like that


Once again, your viewing Bulls' victories as the ultimate prelude to sexual experimentation has left me feeling amused and disturbed.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I know that everyone's already talked about how amazing that last play was... but Damn!

If you haven't seen it... you're missing out. I can only imagine what it was like to actually see it in person.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

AND the cherry on the TOP, 76ers just LOSE a close one to the Pistons. A little cushion for us :grinning:


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

And on top of that,speaking of cherries, Indiana could lose to Orlando putting us within 1.5 games behind the 6th seed

Magic 77
Pacers 72

3 minutes left


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lou4gehrig</b>!
> why would Tyson save the ball under the opponents hoop?


I was thinking the same thing. They got soooooo lucky on that play. That could've turned out disasterous.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> The Bulls bench is the BEST in the league.


Others have been saying that too but its not that hard when you dont start your best players.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Tyson's no look save to Hinrich was a bit lucky I guess.

By the way did anyone notice Marbury hitting Nocioni while he passed the ball to Eddy for the winning layup??

Those refs are not so good.

Magic-85
Pacers-84

Bulls move within 1.5 games from the 6th seed


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> And on top of that,speaking of cherries, Indiana could lose to Orlando putting us within 1.5 games behind the 6th seed
> 
> Magic 77
> ...


Please!

Let there be no talk of cherries with greekbullsfan prowling the boards

Lock up your daughters


----------



## SlimShaky (Jul 24, 2004)

slimshaky


> You don't need to repeat what you think other Bulls fans like to hear to fit in around here.


The 6ft Hurdle-

so you ***-ume that just because i don't post many messages here that i'm not a bulls fan, or that i don't follow the bulls. yes i think jamal was an [edit] and i'm not saying that because i want to fit in around here. it was just so dang nice watching jamal sit on the bench watching the team that he never took seriously play their hearts out like never before. so you also can eat sh!t along with jamal for being an [edit] and talking [edit] to someone you know nothing about.


No masked cursing. TB#1


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Tyson's no look save to Hinrich was a bit lucky I guess.
> 
> By the way did anyone notice Marbury hitting Nocioni while he passed the ball to Eddy for the winning layup??
> ...


The refs were being nice to the Bulls, we all know that Nocioni would have missed the free throws.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> i don't know what u guys are u gonna do know after this win but i'm gonna call my girlfriend to come to my place with a friend of hers to have a threesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!This is the only way to relax after a game like that


I wonder if greekbullsfan's encounter with his girlfriend and her "friend" has concluded.

I imagine the shepherd wanted her back by nightfall...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)




----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SlimShaky</b>!
> slimshaky
> 
> The 6ft Hurdle-
> ...


Hmm. . .saying bad words isn't so intimidating when it's on a message board.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!


I was wondering where the orientation of this avatar came from. Greekbullsfan huh? It's time to go abroad.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I was wondering where the orientation of this avatar came from. Greekbullsfan huh? It's time to go abroad.


Classic stuff guys! :laugh: 

I actually look forward to some of Greek Bulls Fan's crazy posts in game threads. Let me say that I am relieved that GBF mentioned that he allegedly has a girlfriend. I was concerned after seeing several of his posts that he was "horny" while watching large, grown men run up and down a basketball court. Weird.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> I wonder if greekbullsfan's encounter with his girlfriend and her "friend" has concluded.
> ...




:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)




----------

